# Capteur Nike+ipod désosser



## BabounBreizh (28 Octobre 2009)

Mon capteur Nike+ipod étant mort, je l'ai désosser avant de le jeter afin de voir ce qu'il contenait.
Je m'attendais à y trouver un accéléromètre comme dans un podomètre, mais ce qui me surprenais c'est que quand on le secoue il ne fait pas de bruit.
et là surprise : il n'en contient pas. Juste une pile bouton et une microscopique carte électronique.
On ne peut effectivement pas changer la pile qui est coller à la coque, Apple ayant bien compris son intérêt : 
vendre un nouveau capteur entier plutôt que permettre à l'utilisateur de changer lui même la pile. 
Le plus gros pb est pour l'environnement: car je comptais simplement jeter le capteur à la poubelle, or avec la pile bouton
cela serait extrêment polluant!!! Donc jeter le capteur dans un bac à pile qu'on trouve dans les supermarchés.

Voir la pièce jointe 22662


Voir la pièce jointe 22663


----------



## Gwen (29 Octobre 2009)

Très bonne constatation, c'est vrais que c'est polluant ces petits machins, et c'est un peu dommage que la pile ne puisse être changée, car si dans 10 ans Apple arrête la fabrication de ce produit, impossible de continuer de l'utiliser si la pille meure


----------

